# Teamviewer...its there...but its not...



## merlintech (Nov 19, 2010)

My problem with Teamviewer is that I get a "Secure session established" message but no view of the target site; program appears to be hung up on the remote computer end. The login screen says the target computer is online. I suspected something was wrong when I clicked on "Connect to partner" and the password ID box did not pop up. I have tried to restore it for the past few days with no luck. Any ideas on how to restore my connection? The program worked well for several days before this occured.

thx!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I had this problem too. My user had to allow the session before I could connect, which is a new behavior to me. I haven't taken the time to investigate thoroughly yet.


----------



## merlintech (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comeback...please let me know if you figure out what's going on. Maybe we'll get some help from the other members....


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

First place to check, on the Remote PC, someone needs to click *Extras | Options*, click on *Security*, and check the *Access Control* settings under *Rules for connection to this computer*.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I think that's probably right. This install was by the remote user who's not terribly savvy, so I'll have to check it when I see him next.


----------



## merlintech (Nov 19, 2010)

TheOutcaste said:


> First place to check, on the Remote PC, someone needs to click *Extras | Options*, click on *Security*, and check the *Access Control* settings under *Rules for connection to this computer*.


OK, checked Access Control...set at Full Access. That right?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That's what it should be. If it was aet to Confirm, then it would be waiting for someone to accept the connection. Afraid that was the only idea I had, other than uninstall/re-install to see if something has gotten corrupted.


----------



## merlintech (Nov 19, 2010)

OK, thanks. I'll give the reinstall idea a try.


----------

